# Good morning all. It's cold!



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

Just thought I'd say hi and wonder if everyone was ready for the cold. It was 90 a few days ago here in Northern Kentucky. I woke up about 8:00 with the house freezing! The furnace is off so I ripped the bag off the chimney and lit a fire to take the chill off. First fire of the year. So are you ready for the cold?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Better buy some insulation and get a few big dogs to sleep with you.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> Better buy some insulation and get a few big dogs to sleep with you.


I've done that a few times, the big dogs that is.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I wore a light jacket when I walked the dogs this morning...it felt AWESOME.  Time to start the fall garden!


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Wish it was cold here.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Farmer's almanac says long, bitterly cold and snowy winter. Don't know WHERE exactly that's all supposed to be, but I'm freaking out a little because we need more wood!


----------



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

It warmed up a bit now. Just a little nippy this morning. I like the cold as long as it's above freezing outside.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Yesterday's high and overnight low were 10 degrees below normal. It's supposed to get to 70 today. The overnight lows are supposed to be in the 40's for the next two nights. I might have to run the kerosene heater sometime in the next week if it's cool enough. I'll do that before I turn on the electric heat.


----------



## unbill (Aug 15, 2013)

Woke up to 44 degrees this morning at 6 am, drizzling rain ,good weather for
ducks here in northeast Pa.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Its still hot in GA.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Turned the ac unit off and added another quilt on the bed. 
Getting ready to plastic cover the windows ..wel gotta do the bedroom ones so I can have a dark room to sleep in. GAWD I HATE NIGHTS.
bringing in the carolina jasmine plant for the winter. going to take down the windchimes...I will miss them .........oh well


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Yesterday it was 14° when I hopped onto my motorbike to ride into work ... can't get any better than that. It was a balmy 11° this morning at 5:00am, so, I spent today with the garage door wide open and did my maintenance on my bikes (lube the chains, change oil, etc) ... sandles, shorts and a T-shirt are the order for the day!


----------



## txgirl (May 2, 2013)

We were a t 95°, just happy to be out of the 100's.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

My furnace kicked on three mornings ago. It was sixty degrees in the house when I got up. I've never figured out why sixty outside is wonderful but inside it feels absolutely frigid.


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

Cold? What about global warming? Are you sayin al gore is wrong, he invented the Internet remember?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

52 degrees on my front porch this morning when I went to the barn. The Rooster & I had to put on long pants today and the high was 72. Supposed to be in the high 40's tonight. We might have to snuggle a little tonight


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

dutch9mm said:


> Cold? What about global warming? Are you sayin al gore is wrong, he invented the Internet remember?


Global warming, right, forgot all about that. Wonder if Mr. Gore would like to shovel the global warming at my house this winter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

43 this morning ... windows open and the fan on. 

What can I say ...


----------



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure how cold it was this morning. We sit on a huge hill with bigger hills, mountains on both sides of us. At the bottom is the river. When the wind catches up through the valley it feels a lot colder up here than the weather man says it is. I guess it's the cold running off that water. It ended up a nice day and the wife, kids and myself had a nice big fire outside and had smores.  We just now made it back in the house. Great day! Worked on my shop truck and spent some time with the family!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

93 degrees in Missoula yesterday and 65 half way home an hour later


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It's getting down to around 40 at night here, and up in the 80s by day. A turn for the cold is coming this week. We have about half of the firewood we'll need, but cooler weather is good wood-cutting weather! 

It starts snowing up here on our mountain any time after the middle of October.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

It was 79 at 5 am this morning. In the 90s later today.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

LilRedHen said:


> 52 degrees on my front porch this morning when I went to the barn. The Rooster & I had to put on long pants today and the high was 72. Supposed to be in the high 40's tonight. We might have to snuggle a little tonight


We must live in same area of tn. Lovin this weather!! 48 at 8:00 this morning. I love living in the mountains, bring on fall!


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

64* above here in paradise......


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Primitive camping this past weekend in Middle Tennessee, sleeping in hand made shelters, cooking over a camp fire...I loved that the weather turned chilly! I'd rather be a little chill than burning hot. The cooking fire felt very good against the chill. Plus, no mosquitoes!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I was in the mountains this weekend. Woke up to a balmy 39 this morning.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

We're topping out at 91 here today. I can't wait for the cold. This heat needs to come to an end.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

a nice 50 degreeish this am.. nippy chill n clear skys reveiled the morning stars twinkling in all their glory, with a pale yellow ribbon slightly glowing on the earstern mountains promising the rise if that big ball of fire in the sky. Dew on the ground lately to greet my warm toes, I noticed the stellar jays came down from the mountains last week squaking their arrival to everyone...whether we care or not. Geese heading south and pumpkins finalizing their transitions from green/yellow/orange...love the fall..


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Yesterday it was 14° when I hopped onto my motorbike to ride into work ... can't get any better than that. It was a balmy 11° this morning at 5:00am, so, I spent today with the garage door wide open and did my maintenance on my bikes (lube the chains, change oil, etc) ... sandles, shorts and a T-shirt are the order for the day!


_*Centigrade!!!*_


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here it's 32F this morning with the first fire in the stove.


----------



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

You must be up north.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Frost on the cars windshields this morning, It's 2PM and now 63 degrees. I'm in Maine.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

txgirl said:


> We were a t 95°, just happy to be out of the 100's.


You can say that again #texasproblems


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Woke up this AM and it was 55. 

I love it so much.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

52 here this morning in sunny Arizona


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Ok enough about the cold weather ...*

all of you are making me feel bad down here in Hot and Crowded Miami, FL , my M-65 is been in the attic since my return from the DMZ, 30 years ago , wife thinks I`m crazy going around in shorts in the winter here and you guys are turning the heaters on, wow, in order for me to get a little cold I have to put my feet in a cooler full of ice cold beer; just prepare accordingly guys and be safe.:2thumb:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Frost here this AM, high in the 40's.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

We are getting blasted with rain and wind at the moment, here in the northern panhandle of Idaho.

Its been raining off and on all week; weather in the 50s; nights in the 40s. I can't get out to finish cleaning up the garden and getting my garlic planted. The weather said more rain for the entire next week....please let it stop for a week.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

39 here in sunny Arizona this morning. I'm freezing. :chilly:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I was in the snow yesterday... Gotta love it, gets the bicycle riders off the road.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just so you all know ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/weather-sept-2013-a-21204/


----------



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

The weather here has turned back nice for the last week or so. My son and his city slicker friends set up a tent on the river bank yesterday. They are going to do some camping. They are not much of getting wood for a good fire so I can't wait to see how long this last. It gets cold down there on the bank early in the mornings.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

RebStew said:


> The weather here has turned back nice for the last week or so. My son and his city slicker friends set up a tent on the river bank yesterday. They are going to do some camping. They are not much of getting wood for a good fire so I can't wait to see how long this last. It gets cold down there on the bank early in the mornings.


I would love to see them and their camping skills in action, but is the best way for them to learn, hope they have fun.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Texas is down into the 50's. It's nice, we've been waiting on this.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> Texas is down into the 50's. It's nice, we've been waiting on this.


44*F on my way in to work this morning...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It felt close to that this morning when we were waiting on the bus.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Got into the 40's last night, high only mid 60's today. Bring on the cooler weather! So ready for it


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

47*F ... rode the Softail in to work. 
BRRRR!!!

Not as bad... but felt like:


----------



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

You guys don't know what REAL cold is.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

northfarmer said:


> You guys don't know what REAL cold is.


It was a balmy day in December (19*F) when I took my Yamaha out for a ride in North Dakota (about 1987 or so). I remember it actually started without too much effort. I did have to stop every so often to warm my hands on the engine. I didn't have any dedicated winter gear, just typical farmer coveralls and gloves, etc. It was only about a 30 mile ride.

It didn't get quite that cold in the Flathead Valley, so I rode my trusty Husqvarna pretty much year-round. I have even been through Glacier National Park when it was covered with snow.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

northfarmer said:


> You guys don't know what REAL cold is.


Pretty sure I do, and it won't happen here for a month or 2 , it is below freezing at night, and is supposed to warm to 10*C ,(50*F) today


----------

